# "un peu" perdu sur le icloud Drive..



## el patman (8 Février 2021)

Bonjour, 

Ma configuration d'abord : 
2 MacBook Pro (sous High Sierra)
1 iPad Pro (iOS 14.3)
DD SSD sur les Macs, DD classique sur l'iPad.

Comme j'utilise les 2 macs (un au travail, un à la maison) plus l'iPad, pour gerer mes fichiers (Illustrator et Photoshop essentiellement), l'idee en passant par le Drive etait de pouvoir tout avoir sur une seule et mm plateforme "virtuelle", le tout en etant synchronisé.
les Macs sont synchronisés avec l'iPad ainsi que le Drive, via iTunes (comme conseillé par l'assistance Apple, à qui j'ai déjà fait appel..)
Sauf que..

1-Pourquoi le dossier "documents" disparait du Mac pr apparaitre uniquement sur le Drive. 
J'ai décoché "optimiser le stockage du Mac" lors d'un autre essai, mais pareil ! Plus de dossier "documents" sur le Mac, uniquement sur le Drive.

2- Certains fichiers (notamment des pdf, des docs txt, jpg), n'apparaissent pas quand je passe sur l'iPad et vais dans le Drive (sur lequel je vois bien les dossiers correspondants à ceux qui viennent du Mac.. ils sont donc présents, mais pas complets..)

3-dans un premier temps, les dossiers du Mac sont transférés (virtuellement ?) sur le Drive. Et dans un 2e temps, commence une sorte de "copie" des fichiers inclus dans ces dossiers sur le Drive.
Et là, çà prends des heures : actuellement, le transfert a démarré depuis à peu pres 48h, et n'a transféré que 15Go sur les 25.. Et j'ai un autre Mac encore à synchroniser.
Ce délai est-il normal ? Je suis en ADSL, en connection Ethernet, pas en Wi-Fi. Un tel delai me parait assez long quand mm.
Peut-etre que si certains fichiers n'apparaissent pas dans le Drive, est-ce-que c'est parce que le transfert n'est pas terminé ?

4- Peut-on choisir les dossiers à copier sur le Drive ou pas ? ou est-ce-que c'est uniquement le dossier "documents" en totalité ?

5- Dans la mesure où j'ai un autre Mac à synchroniser, comment celà va-t-il se passer si il y a 2 dossiers "documents"du coup ? 

Merci de vos reponses, j'avoue que je suis perdu...


----------



## edenpulse (8 Février 2021)

1 - Pour que justement il soit synchronisé entre les différentes machines.
2 - c'est le temps qu'ils soient transférés... cf. réponse 3.
3 - Oui, ça prends des heures si tu as une connexion internet faiblarde comme de l'ADSL. 15go en 48h est... normal.
4 - pas vraiment non.
5 - L'un s'appellera "documents - nom du Macbook" l'autre "documents - nom de l'autre mac"


----------



## izel mor (8 Février 2021)

Bonjour, 
Quelques réponses, mais avant tout, pour résumer, iCloud est une plate forme de synchronisation et non de sauvegarde (Contacts, messages, Calendrier, Photos ...) qui intègre une stockage en ligne nommée iCloud Drive. Tu peux organiser ce dernier à ta convenance avec des dossiers contrairement à iCloud. iCloud Drive est stocké sur les serveurs d'Apple mais visible depuis le Finder sur Mac ou l'application Fichiers sur IOS. 
Le seul moyen de savoir où tu en es des transferts est de te connecter à iCloud.com. Chaque matériel peut avoir au départ des données différentes depuis le Finder ou Fichiers. Il faut donc laisser le temps au temps et procéder méthodiquement par appareil pour éviter les bugs éventuels.
1- Documents disparait du Mac pour apparaitre dans iCloud Drive dans le Finder. C'est normal dans l'esprit d'Apple  puisque chaque matériel se réfère au stockage en ligne et dispose d'une possibilité d'optimisation du stockage en laissant sur le Mac que des miniatures de poids quasi nul (ce qui oblige à avoir une connexion pour rapatrier le document mais aussi de ne pas interférer dans ton ex dossier en dur Documents).
2-Qu'appelles tu "pas complets". Sur iCloud.com > iCloud Drive, tu devrais avoir tous tes fichiers à condition que l'extension soit connue ce qui est le cas pour les Pdf, jpeg, txt... Un iPad peut les lire, peut-être un problème de transfert en cours.
3- les dossiers sont transférés réellement sur les serveurs. Ils restent sur ton Mac sauf si tu as activé l'optimisation ET que tu manques d'espace sur le Mac. Et oui, ça peut prendre des jours selon la charge des serveurs et des protocoles de transfert qui nous échappent.
4- Non, on ne peut pas choisir, c'est Documents + Bureau.  Si tu ne veux pas transférer certains dossiers, il faut que tu crées un dossier Doc-conservés à la racine de ton disque (avec alias sur le bureau par exemple) ou que tu rajoutes au nom de ton dossier l'extension nosync. Par exemple le dossier Assurance de ton bureau ou de Documents sera renommé Assurance.nosync
5- Oui, tu auras deux dossiers Documents qui s'appelleront Documents-Macbook de XX et Documents-iMac de XX par exemple


----------



## edenpulse (8 Février 2021)

> selon la charge des serveurs et des protocoles de transfert qui nous échappent.


euh moué bof hein. Le protocole de transfert est plutôt simple/classique et la charge des serveurs, franchement ça va... c'est pas toi et tes 40Go (ou même 4To) qui va saturer les serveurs d'Apple lol.


----------



## ericse (8 Février 2021)

el patman a dit:


> 4- Peut-on choisir les dossiers à copier sur le Drive ou pas ? ou est-ce-que c'est uniquement le dossier "documents" en totalité ?


Tu peux exclure des dossiers ou des fichiers : https://www.journaldulapin.com/2018/11/01/exclure-icloud/


----------



## el patman (9 Février 2021)

Merci bcp pour vos reponses.. j'avoue que du coup je comprends un peu mieux comment çà fonctionne..
Concernant la vitesse de transfert, c'est effectivement tres tres long !!! 
Justement, en ce qui concerne les fichiers qui n'apparaissaient pas, c'etait uniquement parce que le transfert n'etait pas terminé :/ 
mais du coup, comme le dossier "documents" est transféré sur le Drive (et pas juste le Cloud), çà veut dire qu'on bosse uniquement à partir du Drive ? 
Et qu'en est-il des documents si je decide de ne plus utiliser le Drive Apple, mais un autre ? Les documents sont retransférés automatiquement sur le dd ou faut-il le faire soi-meme ?


----------



## homdefrance (19 Juin 2021)

el patman a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ma configuration d'abord :
> 2 MacBook Pro (sous High Sierra)
> ...




Je ne parviens pas à comprendre comment s'effectue la *synchronisation des données iMovie*

J'ai 2 mac     iMac  et MacBook Air

Dans "Préférences Système / iCloud / iCloud Drive / Options " * iMovie est bien coché sur les 2 Mac*

Puisque *iMovie* est sensé se trouver dans *iCloud Drive (1)*, comment se fait il qu'il n'apparait pas dans *(1)*, au même titre que *Keynote, Pages, Numbers  .....  *est ce normal puisqu'il loge dans le Finder "Vidéos"

Lorsque je monte un film sur iMac, la synchronisation de toutes les données ne se réalise pas avec sur MacBook Air, à savoir :

Les librairies, genre    "Famille iMovie.imovielibrary"
Projets "iMovie"
Est ce que cette situation est normale   ou  suis passé à côté de quelque chose  ?

Vos avis seront les bienvenus car il est difficile de trouver des explications sur le Net


----------

